# Mass Air Flow sensor $$$



## staple (Mar 27, 2007)

- 1994 Audi 100 CS Quattro Wagon, 2.8 VR6 12V 

In search of a Mass Air Flow sensor for this car. The only ones Ive been able to find are ~$300-350us. Any ideas where I can find one cheaper? Seems a bit overpriced since the one I put in my MKIV Jetta was ~$100us? 

Thanks in advance! 

-staple


----------

